# Trolling Motors...?



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking to the group for some feedback. I've read quite a few reviews and the Motorguide and Minnkota don't seem to have many favorable ones. Any feedback on past or present experiences would be appreciated. Also has anyone used the Rhodan and if so thoughts on this brand. Not really skiff related as looking to put this on 20' CC


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I prefer Minnkota, simply because of their customer service. Had one break a clamp bracket where the motor fell off the boat whilenunder way and sank, Minnkota sent me a new one at no charge.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had enough of minnkota problems. when they work they're great. not to mention the expensive MK on board charger that puked a few weeks after warranty and they told me to buy a new one. I did but it was a dual pro. I now have a Rhodan but haven't used it enough to say anything good or bad. a lot of reading will tell you that quite a few people have had Rhodan problems but they all rave about the service. If not rhodan I would have tried motorguide.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My 24v. Minn Kota has been in service now (hard commercial service) for almost one year... Can't say enough good things about it... Hoping to get a solid, trouble-free three years out of it... but I'll be finding out one way or the other...

For what it's worth everyone that has or has had trolling motors will have stories of ones that didn't perform as expected - that goes for both Minn Kota and other brands... You won't hear many bad things about Rhodan since they're relatively new (and I'm told a bit pricey..).

The new Minn Kota Terrova w/remote and spot lock is very easy to use, holds it's position, and we're actually able to hold my skiff in the bridge shadows on station in current all night long - no problem... My only screw up so far was me losing my remote control one day (at the ramp or the gas station....). $190 later I was back in business...


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Chasntuna said:


> I prefer Minnkota, simply because of their customer service. Had one break a clamp bracket where the motor fell off the boat whilenunder way and sank, Minnkota sent me a new one at no charge.


Thanks CHasingtuna...New motor or new bracket. Somewhat concerned that your entire motor fell off and sank


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

devrep said:


> I've had enough of minnkota problems. when they work they're great. not to mention the expensive MK on board charger that puked a few weeks after warranty and they told me to buy a new one. I did but it was a dual pro. I now have a Rhodan but haven't used it enough to say anything good or bad. a lot of reading will tell you that quite a few people have had Rhodan problems but they all rave about the service. If not rhodan I would have tried motorguide.


Thanks Devrep. I'm going to check them all out but the Rhodan group is somewhat local to my area and I am hoping that being a smaller company that their service (if needed) will be at a high level (If they use the Power Pole group as an example they will hit a home run)


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> My 24v. Minn Kota has been in service now (hard commercial service) for almost one year... Can't say enough good things about it... Hoping to get a solid, trouble-free three years out of it... but I'll be finding out one way or the other...
> 
> For what it's worth everyone that has or has had trolling motors will have stories of ones that didn't perform as expected - that goes for both Minn Kota and other brands... You won't hear many bad things about Rhodan since they're relatively new (and I'm told a bit pricey..).
> 
> The new Minn Kota Terrova w/remote and spot lock is very easy to use, holds it's position, and we're actually able to hold my skiff in the bridge shadows on station in current all night long - no problem... My only screw up so far was me losing my remote control one day (at the ramp or the gas station....). $190 later I was back in business...


Thanks Captain Bob. I was not looking at that model but will based on your comments


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I had motor guides on my first few boats. Always had problems with them. Stainless shafts bent on stumps. Brackets rattled and stuck (had to step on it to get it to unlock). Since then, I've had minn kotas on the last several boats, and I've not had a problem.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I highly recommend calling Rhodan before you buy. If you are familiar with PowerPole support you find the same with Rhodan. They are not more expensive than the other brands out there. You support the Florida economy buying Rhodan too.


----------

